# Antietam Brewery Fall Bike Swap- Sat October 12th-  Hagerstown MD   BBQ/live music



## Brian C (Sep 4, 2019)

First Annual Bicycle and parts swap being held in the parking lot of Antietam Brewery in Hagerstown MD

12pm-10pm  (set up begins at 11am for registered swappers)

Spaces are first come first served (pre-register suggested),  Cost is $20/space

Bring Your own tables/tarps/tents/chairs/displays etc

Live music all afternoon along with door prizes and food available!  Indoor bar with regular food menu.  Also outdoor BBQ with chicken wings or half rack of ribs  with mac/cheese and cornbread!

Locally brewed beers brewed on location will be available with a full service indoor bar.

Pets allowed (leashed)  but please no outside beer/alcohol.

Easy access from Interstate 81

For additional info/directions etc post below of contact Justin  at  justin@antietambrewery.com  or 240-469-0472 (cell)


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 8, 2019)

Need to spread the word at Trexlertown swap meet which is two weeks prior.


----------



## Jon H Ballentine (Sep 8, 2019)

Bicycles AND Beer! Wow!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2019)

Jon H Ballentine said:


> Bicycles AND Beer! Wow!



For some strange reason, that sounds good to me. Looks like it's gonna be great. Our first bike swap/show/ride at our local brewery went off without a hitch last month. Good luck!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...rewing-vintage-bicycle-swap-show-ride.156598/


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Brian C (Oct 5, 2019)

Bump.  1 week away.   Great response so far!


----------



## 38Bike (Oct 10, 2019)

Two days away.
See you there !


----------



## Brian C (Oct 11, 2019)

1 day away.  Pack your trucks up


----------



## John G04 (Oct 11, 2019)

Take lots of pics!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 13, 2019)

Any pictures?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2020)

Soooooo what happened?? How did it go? Pics? Beers? Bikes??


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 7, 2020)

It was a waste of time.


----------



## Backtatman (Jan 12, 2020)

I wouldn't call it a waste of time. It brought out some major collectors. It wasn't huge but it was the 1st one done here. Everything has to start somewhere. T-town isn't what it is today without having started small.


----------



## kingsting (Jan 14, 2020)

I went to this one and had a good time. The fact that it was the Saturday of Hershey and the weather was overcast may have hurt it a little but yes, you have to start somewhere. I bought a lot of modern parts for cheap that will help finish some projects and the BBQ and beer were fantastic. It would be nice to see this take off.


----------

